# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  ricorso per mancata notifica cartella di pagamento

## xd1976

Sto lavorando a un ricorso in commissione contro una cartella di pagamento di importo superiore ai 3500€ per mancata notifica. 
In sintesi la contribuente &#232; venuta a conoscenza di questa cartella di pagamento (pare che nemmeno l'avviso bonario sia stato mai notificato) attraverso un estratto conto equitalia chiesto per un'ulteriore problematica.
La situazione si &#232; complicata qnd in data 26 gennaio &#232; stata posta l'ipoteca sul suo immobile.
Considerato che la sua situazione debitoria prima di questa cartella era al di sotto degli 8mila € ritengo che l'ipoteca sia scattata proprio in virt&#249; di quest'ultima cartella di pagamento.
Dall'estratto risulterebbe che la raccomandata A/R sia stata inviata in data 20 ottobre ma chiedendo la relata non &#232; risultato alcun documento "agli atti" se non la distinta delle spedizioni giornaliere.
Inoltre controllando la tracciatura della raccomandata sul sito delle poste risulta che in data 31dic (???) era al centro di smistamento di Arzano (NA) ma nulla &#232; riportato circa la consegna ne un'eventuale ritorno al mittente. 
A questo punto vorrei preparare un ricorso ritenendo che ci siano i presupposti per annullare il documento o quantomeno sospenderne gli effetti considerato che la relata non &#232; completa e mi han detto di attendere 3mesi (???!!!).
Intanto ho la ricevuta con la quale ho richiesto il documento oltre alla sopracitata distinta di spedizione giornaliera e attendo di avere qlc di ufficiale dalle poste italiane (!!) in merito alla tracciatura.
Mi chiedo se debba impugnare la cartella che per&#242; non ho oppure l'estratto.
Rispetto a quest'ultima ipotesi alcuni colleghi mi han detto che il giudice tende a rigettare i ricorsi opposti a un estratto ritenendo che si debba attendere che la posizione debitoria produca effetti.
In questo caso gli effetti ci sono eccome ma come dovrei impostarlo allora? 
inoltre per sospendere l'ipoteca &#232; sufficiente sospendere gli effetti di questa cartella? il limite di debito oltre il quale "scatta" l'ipoteca &#232; di 8mila€ o sbaglio?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Puoi impugnare solo l'iscrizione di ipoteca.

----------


## xd1976

ti ringrazio...quindi posso impugnarla partendo dal presupposto che "nasce" su un debito non notificato di cui chiedo la sospensione?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ti ringrazio...quindi posso impugnarla partendo dal presupposto che "nasce" su un debito non notificato di cui chiedo la sospensione?

  
Diciamola meglio: puoi impugnarla partendo dal presupposto che è illegittima in quanto non preceduta da cartella esattoriale regolarmente notificata.   :Wink:

----------


## alfredo da roma

> Sto lavorando a un ricorso in commissione contro una cartella di pagamento di importo superiore ai 3500€ per mancata notifica. 
> In sintesi la contribuente &#232; venuta a conoscenza di questa cartella di pagamento (pare che nemmeno l'avviso bonario sia stato mai notificato) attraverso un estratto conto equitalia chiesto per un'ulteriore problematica.
> La situazione si &#232; complicata qnd in data 26 gennaio &#232; stata posta l'ipoteca sul suo immobile.
> Considerato che la sua situazione debitoria prima di questa cartella era al di sotto degli 8mila € ritengo che l'ipoteca sia scattata proprio in virt&#249; di quest'ultima cartella di pagamento.
> Dall'estratto risulterebbe che la raccomandata A/R sia stata inviata in data 20 ottobre ma chiedendo la relata non &#232; risultato alcun documento "agli atti" se non la distinta delle spedizioni giornaliere.
> Inoltre controllando la tracciatura della raccomandata sul sito delle poste risulta che in data 31dic (???) era al centro di smistamento di Arzano (NA) ma nulla &#232; riportato circa la consegna ne un'eventuale ritorno al mittente. 
> A questo punto vorrei preparare un ricorso ritenendo che ci siano i presupposti per annullare il documento o quantomeno sospenderne gli effetti considerato che la relata non &#232; completa e mi han detto di attendere 3mesi (???!!!).
> Intanto ho la ricevuta con la quale ho richiesto il documento oltre alla sopracitata distinta di spedizione giornaliera e attendo di avere qlc di ufficiale dalle poste italiane (!!) in merito alla tracciatura.
> Mi chiedo se debba impugnare la cartella che per&#242; non ho oppure l'estratto.
> ...

  
Durante la fase esecutiva, occorre precisare che:
- per l'eventuale opposizione all'esecuzione o agli atti esecutivi, di competenza esclusiva del Giudice Ordinario dell'esecuzione e non delle Commissioni Tributarie, bisogna riferirsi agli artt. 57, 58, 59,60 e 61 del D.P.R. n. 602 del 29/09/1973, come modificato, con effetto dal 01/07/1999, dall'art. 16 D. Lgs. n. 46 del 26/02/1999;
- invece, per i ruoli e le cartelle di pagamento, che non siano stati preceduti da atti autonomamente impugnabili, gli stessi possono essere contestati dinanzi le Commissioni Tributarie competenti, ai sensi e per gli effetti dell'art. 19, commi 1 e 3, D. Lgs. n. 546 del 31/12/1992. 
gli atti impugnabili innanzi alla commissione tributaria sono tassativamente indicati nella norma

----------


## xd1976

accidenti....avevo qst dubbio infatti
tutto dovuto al fatto di non avere la cartella sennò potevo impugnare qll e di conseguenza i suoi effetti 
accidenti
mi spiace perchè oltre ad essere una "cliente" che va via è anche un'amica e immagino qnt dovrà spendere per l'avvocato :Frown:

----------


## xd1976

ora però mi nasce spontanea una domanda 
sta benedetta ipoteca nasce sia per debiti precedenti (multe) in mano già ad un avvocato e appunto la cartella affidata a me relativa a IRPEF pregressa.
Se avessi avuto la cartella avrei potuto impugnarla e quindi sospenderne gli effetti?
Senza cartella invece mi par di capire che debba rivolgere le mie attenzioni agli effetti e quindi trasferire il mandato all'avvocato.
Ma allora come si fa a contestare invece un documento non ricevuto considerato che pare non si possa impugnare l'estratto di equitalia?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ma allora come si fa a contestare invece un documento non ricevuto considerato che pare non si possa impugnare l'estratto di equitalia?

  Devi attendere il primo "atto derivato" che sia impugnabile.

----------


## xd1976

quindi in qst caso l'ipoteca e conseguente trasferimento del mandato...insomma senza cartella in comm.tributaria non si va :Frown:

----------


## alfredo da roma

così semplicemente  
Art. 19
Atti impugnabili e oggetto del ricorso  
1. Il ricorso può essere proposto avverso:  
A) l'avviso di accertamento del tributo;  
B) l'avviso di liquidazione del tributo;  
C) il provvedimento che irroga le sanzioni;  
D) il ruolo e la cartella di pagamento;  
E) l'avviso di mora;  
F) gli atti relativi alle operazioni catastali indicate nell'art. 2, comma 3;  
G) il rifiuto espresso o tacito della restituzione di tributi, sanzioni pecuniarie ed interessi o altri accessori non dovuti;  
H) il diniego o la revoca di agevolazioni o il rigetto di domande di definizione agevolata di rapporti tributari;  
I) ogni altro atto per il quale la legge ne preveda l'autonoma impugnabilità davanti alle commissioni tributarie. 
2. Gli atti espressi di cui al comma 1 devono contenere l'indicazione del termine entro il quale il ricorso deve essere proposto e della commissione tributaria competente, nonché delle relative forme da osservare ai sensi dell'art. 20. 
3. Gli atti diversi da quelli indicati non sono impugnabili autonomamente. Ognuno degli atti autonomamente impugnabili può essere impugnato solo per vizi propri. La mancata notificazione di atti autonomamente impugnabili, adottati precedentemente all'atto notificato, ne consente l'impugnazione unitamente a quest'ultimo.

----------


## xd1976

Aggiornamento 
stamane mi sono recato presso gli uffici della commissione tributaria di Napoli per parlare con il responsabile delle relazioni con il pubblico addetto anche a dare info sui ricorsi e pratiche in genere.
Mi ha detto che stante la mia situazione la competenza per il debito fiscale resta cmq il giodice tributario quindi devo fare ricorso avverso le cartelle di cui sono venuto a conoscenza (in quel momento scatta la notifica) tramie estratto equitalia e anche contro la successiva ipoteca.
Il ricorso andrebbe fatto sia contro equitalia (ente esattore) che l'AE 
Diverso è il discorso ipoteca che va affrontato ocn il giudice di pace 
Insomma...il debito tributario va in comm. tributaria mentre l'ipoteca dal giudice
Il consiglio è stato di avviare prima il ricorso avverso equitalia e poi successivamente, in caso di bisogno dal giudice di pace per l'ipoteca nel caso di messa in vendita. 
Per la sospensione mi ha suggerito di chiedere la procedura di urgenza secondo l'art. 47 ter se nn ricordo male (di sicuro nn ricordo la legge al momento )

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Aggiornamento 
> stamane mi sono recato presso gli uffici della commissione tributaria di Napoli per parlare con il responsabile delle relazioni con il pubblico addetto anche a dare info sui ricorsi e pratiche in genere.
> Mi ha detto che stante la mia situazione la competenza per il debito fiscale resta cmq il giodice tributario quindi devo fare ricorso avverso le cartelle di cui sono venuto a conoscenza (in quel momento scatta la notifica) tramie estratto equitalia e anche contro la successiva ipoteca.
> Il ricorso andrebbe fatto sia contro equitalia (ente esattore) che l'AE

  Probabilmente hai dimenticato che oggi è il primo gorno di carnevale, e che il responsabile ti voleva fare un bellissimo scherzetto. 
La cartella non è impugnabile perchè non esiste.
L'estratto equitalia non è un atto impugnabile essendo assimilabile ad un foglio di cata per appunti di vario tipo, genere e scopo.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Ma ti vuoi fidare di quello che ti dico io o no ?   :Mad:

----------


## xd1976

> Ma ti vuoi fidare di quello che ti dico io o no ?

  non è mancanza di fiducia che sono andato all'ufficio ne se poi ho ri-postato qui :Frown: 
è sempre per condividere l'esperienza, magari c'è qlc altro sprovveduto che potrebbe essere interessato oltre alla volontà di capire ciò che non so. 
volevo togliermi qlsiasi dubbio perchè mi chiedevo appunto il debito tributario e tutto ciò che vi ruota intorno (ad esempio cartella di pagamento etc) che fine avrebbero fatto.
Ad esempio....il giudice di pace potrebbe annullare l'ipoteca ma annullerebbe anche il debito vs equitalia? Se così fosse andrebbero considerati poi i temmini per contestare il tutto al contribuente no? 
cmq in ogni caso ho già trasmetto il tutto all'avvocato :Embarrassment:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> non è mancanza di fiducia che sono andato all'ufficio ne se poi ho ri-postato qui
> è sempre per condividere l'esperienza, magari c'è qlc altro sprovveduto che potrebbe essere interessato oltre alla volontà di capire ciò che non so.

  Pensavo che l'avermi conosciuto ti avesse fatto capire che a volte mi permetto di scherzare ....  :Wink:     

> Ad esempio....il giudice di pace potrebbe annullare l'ipoteca ma annullerebbe anche il debito vs equitalia? Se così fosse andrebbero considerati poi i temmini per contestare il tutto al contribuente no?

  Per annullare il debito verso equitalia devi muoverti tu, con la sentenza del gdp con l'annullamento dell'ipoteca .....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Fatto questo, andrei all'Ufficio locale di competenza con la stessa sentenza e lo sgravio equitalia, per fare annullare la pretesa impositiva a monte.  
Per il fatto che tu abbia dato tutto all'avvocato... beh .... in bocca al lupo ..  :Frown:

----------


## xd1976

permettiti pure ci mancherebbe ... sennò io come mi permetterei di chiedere tutte ste cose? 
ho trasmetto il tutto all'avvocato proprio perchè ho preferito dare priorità al problema ipoteca e lui è la figura principale 
speriamo bene :Frown:

----------


## massymessina

Scusate, l'art. 19, co.1, lett e-bis), d,lgs. 546/92, stabilisce la possibilità di impugnare in Commissione Tributaria l'iscrizione di ipoteca sugli immobili.
A Siracusa i giudici in CTP permettono di impugnare anche gli estratti di ruolo (secondo l'interpretazione estensiva dell'art.19 d.lgs. 546/92 - ci sono sentenze al riguardo), comunque dato che tu hai ricevuto il provvedimento di iscrizione di ipoteca impugna quello e fai anche istanza di sospensione contenuta nel ricorso...
Naturalmente se il contribuente non ha ricevuto gli atti presupposti l'atto è nullo, a sostegno cita la sentenza della Cassazione 16412/2007.
Infine considera che se l'iscrizione di ipoteca non è stata notificata prima della scadenza di un anno dalla notifica della cartella, puoi impugnare anche per la mancata notifica dell'intimazione di pagamento, ex art. 50 d.p.r. 602/73.
P.S. Naturalmente non puoi impugnare la cartella se non l'hai mai ricevuta...
Chiedo conferma al Grande Danilo Sciuto...

----------


## danilo sciuto

Hai ragionissima ! 
 1. Il ricorso può essere proposto avverso:
       a) l'avviso di accertamento del tributo;
       b) l'avviso di liquidazione del tributo;
       c) il provvedimento che irroga le sanzioni;
       d) il ruolo e la cartella di pagamento;
       e) l'avviso di mora; *       e-bis) l'iscrizione di ipoteca sugli immobili di cui all'articolo 77
del decreto del Presidente della Repubblica 29 settembre 1973,  n.  602,  e
successive modificazioni;*   
Ovviamente sul fatto che taluni giudici in CTP permettano di impugnare anche gli estratti di ruolo occorre andare cauti, trattandosi di una interpretazione molto benevola ! 
Confermo tutto !!   :Smile:     

> Scusate, l'art. 19, co.1, lett e-bis), d,lgs. 546/92, stabilisce la possibilità di impugnare in Commissione Tributaria l'iscrizione di ipoteca sugli immobili.
> A Siracusa i giudici in CTP permettono di impugnare anche gli estratti di ruolo (secondo l'interpretazione estensiva dell'art.19 d.lgs. 546/92 - ci sono sentenze al riguardo), comunque dato che tu hai ricevuto il provvedimento di iscrizione di ipoteca impugna quello e fai anche istanza di sospensione contenuta nel ricorso...
> Naturalmente se il contribuente non ha ricevuto gli atti presupposti l'atto è nullo, a sostegno cita la sentenza della Cassazione 16412/2007.
> Infine considera che se l'iscrizione di ipoteca non è stata notificata prima della scadenza di un anno dalla notifica della cartella, puoi impugnare anche per la mancata notifica dell'intimazione di pagamento, ex art. 50 d.p.r. 602/73.
> P.S. Naturalmente non puoi impugnare la cartella se non l'hai mai ricevuta...
> Chiedo conferma al Grande Danilo Sciuto...

----------


## xd1976

> ........comunque dato che tu hai ricevuto il provvedimento di iscrizione di ipoteca impugna quello e fai anche istanza di sospensione contenuta nel ricorso......

  In realtà non ha ricevuto nulla ne il provvedimento di iscrizione ne la cartella incriminata   

> ........Naturalmente se il contribuente non ha ricevuto gli atti presupposti l'atto è nullo, a sostegno cita la sentenza della Cassazione 16412/2007.
> Infine considera che se l'iscrizione di ipoteca non è stata notificata prima della scadenza di un anno dalla notifica della cartella, puoi impugnare anche per la mancata notifica dell'intimazione di pagamento, ex art. 50 d.p.r. 602/73.
> ...

  Puoi darmi qlc informazione in + sulla sentenza di cassazione in oggetto? sto avendo qlc difficoltà a trovarla 
questo argomento mi sta interessando molto, indipendentemente da un ricorso o meno è motivo di approfondimento e apprendimento 
grazie a tutti

----------


## massymessina

Fai una visura ipotecaria ed impugna, tramite quella, l'iscrizione di ipoteca n. xxx, dicendo di non aver ricvuto nessuno degli atti previsti dall'art. 19 del 546/92.
La sentenza in questione dice, tra le altre cose, che "la correttezza del procedimento di formazione della pretesa tributaria è assicurata mediante il rispetto di una sequenza ordinata secondo una progressione di determinati atti,  con le relative notificazioni, destinati, con diversa e specifica funzione, a farla emergere e a portarla nella sfera di conoscenza dei destinatari, allo scopo, soprattutto, di rendere possibile per questi ultimi un efficace esercizio del diritto di difesa.
Nella predetta sequenza, l'omissione della notificazione di un atto presupposto costituisce vizio procedurale che comporta la nullità dell'atto consequenziale notificato...".
Vai sul sito del CERDEF e la richiedi.

----------


## xd1976

è per questo, e per tanti altri motivi, che adoro essermi iscritto al CT 
grazie mille

----------


## xd1976

Buonasera 
mi sto interessando ancora della problematica relativa alle ipoteche e mi sono imbattutto in una sentenza del GdP di Roma, la n° 23278/2008 dalla quale si evince che il ricorso all'ipoteca sugli immobili quale mezzo di esecuzione forzata è possibile solo per crediti di natura tributari.
Infatti qst è indicata dall'art. 77 dpr 602/73 che è appunto il testo unico per la riscossione delle imposte dirette.
Sarebbe quindi escluso il suo utilizzo relativamente a sanzioni amministrative come quelle derivanti dal codice stradale. 
Il giudice, Avv. Massimo Catarinella, sostiene infatti che non sarebbe applicabile l'art. 27 delle legge 628/81 secondo cui è possibile "procedere alla riscossione delle somme dovute in base alle norme previste per l'esazione delle imposte dirette.
Tale articolo infatti indicherebbe infatti il ricorso alle forme e non ai mezzi di riscossione coattiva.
Nello specifico recita:
... Occorre anche decidere sulla legittimità in generale , e quindi sulla validità, di un fermo amministrativo disposto dalla Concessionaria per sanzioni amministrative pecuniarie, quali quelle irrogate per violazioni al CdS.Dalle considerazioni che precedono in materia di giurisdizione, discende un corollario di carattere assolutamente assorbente anche sulla questione se in via generale il Concessionario abbia o meno il potere di iscrivere fermi ed ipoteche per sanzioni relative a violazioni amministrative. Il fermo e lipoteca hanno la loro travagliata e tortuosa normativa genetica nel D.P.R. 602/1973 (esattamente art. 77 per lipoteca e art. 86 per il fermo amministrativo nel testo risultante dallart. 16 DLGS n. 46 del 26/02/1992 e n. 46 del DLGS 26/02/2001)
.... Dunque, fermo ed ipoteca sono previsti come mezzi speciali di esecuzione forzata ad iniziativa dell Esattore (o Agente della Riscossione o Concessionario che dir si voglia) solo ed esclusivamente per limposte sui redditi e per gli altri tributi, tasse od imposte, dovuti allo Stato o agli altri Enti Pubblici. Nessuna norma è reperibile nel nostro ordinamento che autorizzi il Concessionario a disporre il fermo amministrativo degli autoveicoli, e lipoteca sugli immobili, di proprietà del debitore, per le sanzioni amministrative. Non certamente lart. 27 della l. 689/81, secondo cui lautorità che ha emesso lordinanza-ingiunzione, procede alla riscossione delle somme dovute in base alle norme previste per lesazione delle imposte dirette. Questo, non tanto a seguito delle varie e profonde riforme che hanno interessato tutto il sistema tributario vigente allepoca dellemanazione della legge 689/81, per cui questa norma oggi non è più applicabile nella sua formulazione letterale, quanto perché secondo questo Giudice larticolo 27 della Legge 689/81, indicava solo le forme in cui lEnte Pubblico creditore può procedere alla riscossione delle sanzioni amministrative, ma non anche i mezzi specifici di riscossione coattiva, cui lEsattore può ricorrere per ottenere lassolvimento dellobbligazione sanzionatoria vera e propria, per infrazioni comportanti sanzioni amministrative consistenti nel pagamento di una somma di danaro a carico del contravventore o dellobbligato in solido...  
che ne pensate?

----------


## lorma

Nel mio caso il contribuente, come ho già scritto precedentemente, è, venuto a conoscenza dell'ipoteca al momento di vendere la casa. L'avvocato ha presentato ricorso in ctp relativo alla mancata notifica delle cartelle di pagamento oggetto dell'ipoteca.La ctp ha accolto solo parzialmente il ricorso e limitatamente a quelle cartelle che effettivamente nn risultavano notificate.Intanto l'ipoteca è rimasta.Adesso quale strada percorrere? E adesso che fare? Ricorrere al giudice di pace?Boh!!!! :Smile:

----------


## massymessina

impugna tu l'iscrizione di ipoteca in CTP... stai impugnando un altro atto sulla base del fatto che non ti sia stato notificato l'atto presupposto...
che ti interessa delle multe??? l'ipoteca è viziata per mancata notifica della cartella...

----------


## xd1976

ma l'importo del debito residuo è ancora superiore agli 8mila ?

----------


## lorma

L'importo del debito è inferiore a  8.000,00. Per l'ipoteca pensavo di ricorrere nn al giudice di pace, (ho sbagliato) bensì al giudice dell'esecuzione. Con il ricorso, come già detto,è, è stata impugnata l'ipoteca perchè si basava su cartelle nn notificate. Equitalia ha dimostrato che solo alcune di queste cartelle nn risultavano notificate e le ha annullate.Le altre invece risultano notificate.Adesso io vorrei impugnare l'ipoteca per mancata notifica e per notifica soggettiva irregolare. Però mi chiedo quale atto impugno e davanti a quale organo?Ciao :Smile:

----------

